# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  spierpijn in bovenbeen.

## kyara

Hallo,ik heb een vraagje.Ik neem belsar 20mg(een bloeddrukverlager) ong.6maand.Kan het zijn door die medicatie dat ik spierpijn in de dij heb?Als ik stil zit of in mijn bed lig word ik niets gewaar.Stappen gaat ook goed;maar wanneer ik mij buk of ik zit op mijn knieen en zet mij dan recht,krijg ik zo'n stekende pijn in mijn bovenbeen.Kan ik daar een pijnstiller voor nemen?


mvg kyara

----------

